# Engine pulling question . . .



## The Patchwork Tiger (Apr 8, 2009)

On a 68 GTO . . .

Is there enough forward travel to pull an engine with ram air dumps and bolted to a standard transmission, forward and up without it being caught on the transmission input shaft by the pressure splines of clutch assembly?


Or would the engine/trans need to be pulled as one unit?

Thanks
Alex


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

What is a ram air dumps??? Is your front clip fully assembled ie fenders, inner fenders, bumper?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you have enough room if the radiator is removed.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The Patchwork Tiger said:


> On a 68 GTO . . .
> 
> Is there enough forward travel to pull an engine with ram air dumps and bolted to a standard transmission, forward and up without it being caught on the transmission input shaft by the pressure splines of clutch assembly?


If you support the tail of the trans with a hydraulic bottle jack (or similar) and drop the cross member, then you'll be able to tilt the transmission a little to get some more clearance. Be careful though - if you're leaving the trans in the car you'll need to support the front of it too with something wide enough that it can't "roll" off. You can also get a little more "wiggle room" if you unbolt the motor mounts from the side of the block. Sometimes it's difficult to get the motor high enough to get the mount "ears" to clear the ends of the frame saddles.

My 69 has a TH400, and my son and I spent some significant time and effort trying to reinstall the motor and trans as a unit. We wound up separating them because we couldn't get those ears over frame mounts without something hitting the firewall first. After we got everything installed (of course) I had the idea of doing it with the motor mounts unbolted from the block --- that proabably would have worked. The next time I need to pull it I'm going to try that.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Do yourself a huge favor and take the 20 minutes to separate the trans from the engine. Just do it. Same on the re-install. You'll be thanking us later.
Jeff


----------

